# TPF Mentor - Instructional Photo "detail shot" assignment



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2017)

Mentor Goal / Instruction: Obtain 5 detail photos within a main subject. Clearly present an image that communicates with the viewer, subject or event in a reasonable way where they can discern what they are viewing.

Student Goal / Application: Follow directions and secure his instruction. However, do not be afraid to add your feeling on the subject to show respect for him taking the time to answer your stupid ass noob request via PM.

I reached out to him because he will help me get better. Personally, I wanted a goal to work for today, something that can make me a better photographer. I learned that his assignment forced me to look rather than shoot. Thank you.

1. reality





2. The sum of a lonely cab




3. Simple engineering




4. I made more than cars and I own a football team




5. Deus novit me


----------



## tirediron (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice!  I'd rate that assignment as an 'A'!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  I'd rate that assignment as an 'A'!


Wow, you don't realize how encouraging your grade is. It was really hard work but so enjoyable. I love to focus on the frame. Thank you John!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2017)

Some good detail and observational photos. It took me a minute to recognize the tractior tire tread of shot #1! lol It was nice that the SCALE of the object/subject matter was not immediately clear--good job on abstracting that,and I thinjk that MANY peopole will not be able to identify what that material is !

Allis-Chalmers...I spent most of one entire September behind the wheel of an A-C 7050(just like this one! http://images1.showmethead.com/nlarge/15_000_allis-chalmers_7050_21900839.jpg ) one year in the early 1980's, flail mowing, then discing. Did about 1,500-plus or so acres of mowing straw the first year the "burn ban" was instituted in Oregon for wheat stubble. Talk about tedium! It was fun though: I had one mother fox that brought her kits out, and they all hunted mice and snakes behind the flail mower...she'd bring the kits out every day in this one large field, and they would FEAST behind me!

I liked the through the window shot with the bottles more than the prior window shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Some good detail and observational photos. It took me a minute to recognize the tractior tire tread of shot #1! lol It was nice that the SCALE of the object/subject matter was not immediately clear--good job on abstracting that,and I thinjk that MANY peopole will not be able to identify what that material is !
> 
> Allis-Chalmers...I spent most of one entire September behind the wheel of an A-C 7050(just like this one! http://images1.showmethead.com/nlarge/15_000_allis-chalmers_7050_21900839.jpg ) one year in the early 1980's, flail mowing, then discing. Did about 1,500-plus or so acres of mowing straw the first year the "burn ban" was instituted in Oregon for wheat stubble. Talk about tedium! It was fun though: I had one mother fox that brought her kits out, and they all hunted mice and snakes behind the flail mower...she'd bring the kits out every day in this one large field, and they would FEAST behind me!
> 
> I liked the through the window shot with the bottles more than the prior window shot.



Thanks bud. Ya, the bottle one was a gift for observation.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 19, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Well done.


Thanks Gary


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 19, 2017)

What lenses were used?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What lenses were used?


18-55 2.8-4 OIS


----------

